# sendmail not send e-mails. Domain of sender address daemon@XXXX.gr does not resolve



## alex2310 (Mar 12, 2010)

Please i need help
I have a server for ftp and website with static ip.
It works fine about 2 years
Last 5 days i cant receive e-mails (after finishing ftp files uploading, server sends e-mail with confirmation and order)
I see in maillog "Domain of sender address daemon@XXXX.gr does not resolve" after the messages...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2010)

Make sure name resolving works properly on your server.


----------



## alex2310 (Mar 12, 2010)

SirDice thank you very much for your answer

How can i do that?

Internal ip for server (LAN) is 192.168.2.31
Static ip for domain printmyphotos.gr is 85.72.48.198


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2010)

alex2310 said:
			
		

> How can i do that?


Test it with dig(1) or nslookup(1).


----------

